# varigated lyland cypress



## searching2 (Sep 29, 2001)

I have two varigated lyland cypress trees and would like to start some new ones from tree. Can anyone tell me how to do this?
Thanks


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Oct 1, 2001)

Propagation and Care of Leyland Cypress as Christmas Trees

http://www.bugwood.org/christmas/97013a.html

http://GardenBed.com/source/22/2124_pro.asp

http://search.dogpile.com/texis/search?q=leyland+cypress+&geo=no&fs=web


----------

